

Meet GigaOM Pro, Our Subscription-Only Research Service - Mistone
http://www.facebook.com/ext/share.php?sid=83121267981&h=SiWAu&u=mFtRa&ref=nf

======
jakarta
direct link: [http://gigaom.com/2009/05/28/meet-gigaom-pro-our-
subscriptio...](http://gigaom.com/2009/05/28/meet-gigaom-pro-our-subscription-
only-research-service/)

